# does anyone use the furminator



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

HI does anyone use the furminator on there chihuahua? i got one for my golden retrievers and decided to use it on Rascal my chihuahua and i got a tablespoon of hair out of him. Also how often does everyone brush there chihuahuas? i brush Rascal weekly now i use to only brush him once a month i know slack lol. Doesn't take long to brush Rascal as it does with my golden retrievers. 
I'm so loving small dogs so much easier to groom and look after. I also found small dogs move out of your way where my goldens i have to step over.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got one but don't use it on my Chi's for the same reason you gave-most Chi coats just don't need it. Now an undercoat rake- I can get fistfuls of wool off of Izzy & Cricket with it!
I have a couple of small tables that I can adjust to different heights so I usually set one up and as I'm watching T.V. I'll brush,trim nails,clean ears etc.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the furminator in 3 sizes as i'm a dog groomer trainee and I have to say I love them! I've even used the small one on my rabbits it worked sooo well on my 2 lops as they have quite thick fluffy fur and because they are house rabbits they are continually moulting. The furminator is designed to pull out loose undercoat so perfect to use on a long coat chi, although don't press hard on the brush as it can cause sores if used incorrectly. As Wahmom said above an undercoat rake would also be acceptable and pretty much does the same thing but is more effective over the pack (shoulders & ruff) and rump x


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

Well i have the undercoat rake,slicker brush,comb,pin brush u shape brush that removes any loose hairs and my furminator. With Rascal i have used the undercoat rake,slicker brush,pin brush and comb but they don't really get much hair out like the furminator does. So what i do is i go over Rascal with the the furminator till i get hardly any hair out then i go over him with the pin brush,then the u shape one,then the comb and then the slicker brush. I brush him before his bath then give him a quick brush over again after his bath.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

if i used a furminator on dexter...he would be bald LOL! those are only for dogs who have 2 coats  also longhair chis are to be groomed more than shortcoat for obvious reasons. for a longcoats owner...matts would be horrible! LOL...those are so annoying to fix once when knotted  i barely brush dexter because im always brushing" him with my fingers when cuddling and scratching behind his ears and such haha :albino:


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

Rascal has a thick coat specially his neck area.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i use the furminator on all my dogs - i think its brilliant! i get loads of hair out of the dogs using it.
i normally brush them once a week sometimes twice


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I use the Furminator on Milo. He is a HUGE shedder & I could brush him for a half hour & still be getting boat loads of fur off of him! I've tried it on Maxie & Matilda but their coat is so short & close it doesn't do a lot of good. (except Matilda white fur...that comes out in buckets when she's shedding too) I haven't tried it on Marley though I'm tempted...he has a similar coat to Milo. And Maribell...I use it on her when she's shedding to help my furniture. 

Funny...Mari is a LC but she never mats & I don't hardly ever brush her. Only after a bath...sometimes. And she's never had a mat once. I understand she has a shorter coat than some LC's though...and her coat is very silky rather than more thick and/or "fluffy". A LC with long & THICK hair...regular brushing is a must I'm sure!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Got the furminator...tried the furminator..gave it away to a friend who has cats..Girls hated it immensely and they loved to be brushed...


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

well I got it and wasn't impressed. I used it on Cookie.


----------



## ToChiFor (Jun 6, 2011)

hi can you tell me if the furminator is good to use on super smooth coat chihuahuas and if not what would you recommend? thanks


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I love it! I use it on Emmie, the shorthair, and get fistfulls of hair out!. I use it only once a month though. The longhair, Zarita, does not like it. I use it on her, but she really gets uncomfortable, and trys to snap. I quit using it soon after that!


----------

